# Hurricane IDA



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Obviously nobody wants a hurricane to hit, and it is never a good thing, but I was thinking maybe something good could come out of it... I was curious to see peoples prior experiences with fishing blue water after a hurricane. I know that we did really well bottom fishing after Katrina as far as grouper and snapper once we got our house stuff situated, but I am fairly new to the pelagic game. Im sure that alot depends on how thestorm hits and which way the water is being pushed, but I would imagine that it would bring some good warm water with it and maybe push insome fish? Just a thought... I would like to hear how some of yall have done in the past after a storm like this.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

the grouper bite should be on fire. as close in as von rossenberg, and maybe even the south parts of fh 13 and 2. im curious as well,to see what others experience has been in blue water (post storm); since the only thing we can fish for is grouper and pelagics.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Between the new regulations and the gale force winds lately it doesnt seem like we will ever get to put any fish in the boat. Whoever closed amberjack season obviously hasnt pulled up to any rig south of 200 ft and worked a butterfly jig. But as far as the storm, it doesnt seem too severe so maybe it will be just enough to push some good fish in so we can make a trip worth while. I know im ready to get back out there on the wahoo though. We were just getting into em before the wind picked up.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

no shit on the ajs. 3 weeks ago, we tried to drop for grouper at exxon, the 289's, and 817 and could not get bait down even with 2 pounds. we did however get a good back workout in.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (11/8/2009)*.............we did however get a good back workout in.


You bring your bowflex on the boat?


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

> *tunapopper (11/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (11/8/2009)*.............we did however get a good back workout in.
> ...






chin ups on the t-top. you know us meat-heads, chris.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

no he went to wrestling reef donkeys


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The best thing to do after the storm passes is get on the sat images and see what the water temps are and if there are any rips forming. A hurricane can be a blessing in disguise or do absolutely no good.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Im going to be optimistic and hope for lots of warm blue water and a fat rip north of 265


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Funday what ever happened to the story that you never finished? That was good stuff. Maybe we will have another ling wars this spring......:letsdrink


----------

